# How is Canon going to compete with the grey market in Australia?



## MyPhotographer (Mar 5, 2012)

I just came across this article today - http://www.channelnews.com.au/Digital_Cameras/Compact_DC/V8E9H8M6
New Canon EOS 5D Mark III Set To Be Available Via Cheap Grey Channel

Given that Sigma have been price matching the Grey market for over a year, and Nikon planning to "match overseas grey pricing and supply a two year warranty to consumers who buy their products via a Nikon approved retailer", what are Canon going to do to support those of up trying to attain CPS membership and purchase through the "authorised" distrubutors?

I'm already finding it almost impossible when trying to sell my old lenses when I upgrade to newer versions - even when still under warranty as i'm competing against new product through local comsumer stores that sell so much below what i purchased it for. Getting a 30% return on a 1-2 year old lens is financial suicide - Another reason for longer refresh times from the market.

Maybe if enough of us in Australia request a fair go from Canon they may do something - especially with the strength of the local currency.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 5, 2012)

Nikon fixed this problem by forcing its retailers in the US and Asia to only sell their cameras for a fixed (and higher) price, to bring world prices into line, so in the end, Nikon users in Asia and the US are now forced to pay more.
Not a good thing as it stifles competition.

Canon Australia couldn't give a rats you know what about Aussie users and what they have to pay locally, and if you buy grey, and have a problem they won't warrant anything and if you do send a grey import to them for repair, even though you have to pay for the repair, they stick it on the bottom of the pile just to punish you.

I can't understand why multinational companies like Canon don't have similar pricing worldwide for thier products, taxes and duties excepted of course, but it does show that either the local companies want to make more profit in some areas than others, or countries who buy more get it cheaper.
Personally, I think Canon Australia are just plain greedy, and the margins they give their retailers is pretty poor too.
The best way to get back at them is just to buy grey!
Complain with your wallet, and don't give them any of its content and buy where you get a reasonable price and good service.


----------



## djw (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting, as reported on Nikon Rumours, it looks like Nikon Australia have come to the party and priced the AU stock the same as grey imports (through JB HiFi). 

Canon AUshould follow their lead. 

http://smarthouse.com.au/Digital_Photography/Industry/A9P7P5N4


----------



## djw (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the mark ii getting a price drop in Australia as it has in the US?


----------



## nighstar (Mar 5, 2012)

interesting... thanks for the link. i had no idea that Nikon had stepped up to the plate and were trying to be more competitive in Australia re: the gray market. if Canon doesn't do the same...... with that on top of the ridiculous RRP for the Mark III, i am going to be so. pissed. off.

.....but at the same time, what can you really do? i fear that Bennymiata is right, Canon Australia really doesn't give a rat's a$$ about what its customers have to pay. and they should, obviously, because if enough people go gray it would be a problem for them. on the other hand, i think that it's really only prosumers and pros who are willing/knowledgeable enough to go gray, which is only a small percentage of their costumers. if only a small percentage of their costumers go gray, it really isn't that much of a problem for a huge company like Canon.......

sigh.

i would go gray myself, but i really want a genuine Canon warranty, especially for a brand spankin' new product that hasn't even been properly reviewed yet. :/ maybe a letter, as dilbert suggested, would be the way to go, but i really can't see it accomplishing anything. :'(



djw said:


> Is the mark ii getting a price drop in Australia as it has in the US?



some places have already dropped the price, from what i've seen.


----------



## te4o (Mar 5, 2012)

@topbuy.com.au the 5D2 is at 1939 AUD and dropping...
They give full Aussie warranty as stated on the website and are legal greys... I bought two CZ ZEs from them and it was quite straight forward. A friend got the 5D2 and is happy. I'll probably buy the 135/2 for 860 a d the 85/1.8 for 380 until they stock the 5D3 for a NORMAL PRICE! I think this is the only way to teach Canon Au .


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 5, 2012)

djw said:


> http://smarthouse.com.au/Digital_Photography/Industry/A9P7P5N4


great work nikon. Hopefully canon australia does the same!


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 5, 2012)

I really feel sorry for the owners of the small camera stores, there just seems to be so many closing down in the last few years, if you don't live in a major city want to buy direct from the store there's no options anymore except chain stores such as Harvey Norman or Dick Smith Electronics and they generally only stock consumer gear anyway. If I'm planning on making a major photography purchase, it's an 8hour trip for me to my favourite photo-gear store or buy on-line, but I won't touch grey-market.


----------



## Rampado (Mar 5, 2012)

where is the origin of AU grey market? USA or Hong Kong?


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 5, 2012)

Rampado said:


> where is the origin of AU grey market? USA or Hong Kong?



mainly HK - though people do order from US (B&H etc) - There are also a couple of singaporean based companies (DWI/DD electronics) though not sure if thats HK stock as well or not.

Basically importing from most places in the world would be cheaper than australia and the asking 4.2k aussie price (is effectively 4.5k USD at current 1.07 exchange rate)


----------



## stessel tank (Mar 5, 2012)

Canon australia seem to stick its head in the sand and hope grey imports will go away

My way of thinking is I am not buying a grey import becauce i buying from Canon dealer network in Japan

I travel to Japan each year and i can't believe that if i buy something from the sorce "Canon Japan" Dealer network canon aus won't warrant it in Australia

But it does not worry me re;Warranty if i need a service or warranty repair i get it done on my next visit to Japan
and don't get me started on cps aus service pricing and slow turnaround time, in Japan you can drop camera off for service eg. shutter replacement will be ready next day and much cheaper as well

With the aus dollar being so much higher then the us dollar and then you look at the canon usa pricing being so much lower then Canon aus retail pricing ???

I would not mind paying a % more if i got something in return e.g maybe a 2 or 3 year warranty from canon aus

Give us something in return for the extra $$$$$ profit you want to charge the australian public


----------



## april (Mar 5, 2012)

dilbert said:


> nighstar said:
> 
> 
> > maybe a letter, as dilbert suggested, would be the way to go, but i really can't see it accomplishing anything. :'(
> ...


maybe we can send that sort of letter with all our signatures on it


----------



## april (Mar 5, 2012)

honestly I'm a bit confused about this _grey market_ thing. these products are sold by well known companies so I suppose they're not illegal, we also get the same product as being sold by local big retailers with the same 1 year warranty and I believe these products are from the same manufacturer which is CANON, so what's the difference?


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 5, 2012)

april said:


> honestly I'm a bit confused about this _grey market_ thing. these products are sold by well known companies so I suppose they're not illegal, we also get the same product as being sold by local big retailers with the same 1 year warranty and I believe these products are from the same manufacturer which is CANON, so what's the difference?



Only difference is that the items are not imported via the official importer (i.e. canon australia) and are therefore not subject to price gouging/profiteering by the importer. Based on current exchange rates, there's an approx $1000 USD price difference b/n US and australian pricing of the 5dIII. Even taking into account taxes and potential shipping cost differentials, canon stand to make a bucketload by putting up barriers to prevent nasty grey importing (i.e. not providing warranties) and encouraging people to 'buy local'.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 5, 2012)

april said:


> honestly I'm a bit confused about this _grey market_ thing. these products are sold by well known companies so I suppose they're not illegal, we also get the same product as being sold by local big retailers with the same 1 year warranty and I believe these products are from the same manufacturer which is CANON, so what's the difference?



in addition to what 4thchicken said, i see it this way: 

local stores bring products like the 5D Mark III to a store near you. *support them in this effort.* they don't like the ridiculous prices that Canon puts out anymore than customers do, so don't punish them by withholding your business because they aren't the ones who set the prices.

just my opinion on the whole "let's go gray!" thing.


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 5, 2012)

nighstar said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > honestly I'm a bit confused about this _grey market_ thing. these products are sold by well known companies so I suppose they're not illegal, we also get the same product as being sold by local big retailers with the same 1 year warranty and I believe these products are from the same manufacturer which is CANON, so what's the difference?
> ...



You do have a point!
But my nearest camera store is Ted's :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## djw (Mar 5, 2012)

The topbuytop prices look pretty good. 

They get a good eBay rating; has anyone had experience with them?


----------



## april (Mar 5, 2012)

Only difference is that the items are not imported via the official importer (i.e. canon australia) and are therefore not subject to price gouging/profiteering by the importer. Based on current exchange rates, there's an approx $1000 USD price difference b/n US and australian pricing of the 5dIII. Even taking into account taxes and potential shipping cost differentials, canon stand to make a bucketload by putting up barriers to prevent nasty grey importing (i.e. not providing warranties) and encouraging people to 'buy local'.
[/quote]

ahhh ok so the main key here is canon australia and that they wanted to monopolise destribution and deny competition.....how greedy is that?. on the marketing side where canon global has given the SRP this means all the dealers and retailers have their mark up already on that price... and they still want more!!! when I was undergoing bussiness training some years ago, I was taught to have at least 50% markup for the every product to keep up. I can just imagine how much the camera is really worth thinking that it gone through so may hands before it reaches me.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 6, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> nighstar said:
> 
> 
> > in addition to what 4thchicken said, i see it this way:
> ...



well, by "local" i don't necessarily mean only stores that are physically near you. there are Australian-owned & run businesses with Aussie stock that have websites and who ship nationally, like CameraPro in Brisbane or Leederville Camera in Perth. both have the Mark III and ship Australia-wide.


----------



## te4o (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't support rip-offs. No go. If there's a cheaper price this should be the paid price. Fullstop.
If these go-betweens can't survive, sorry, they'll have to find another business. Or adapt to markets. There are many bad things about globalization, this is one of them. But the good thing is that we can exchange opinions and reviews and this helps with choices.
Yes, topbuy did a good job for me. I had to find out some days after ordering that they wanted me to confirm a minor VISA-card top-up amount which helps them against fraud. This made a good impression to me even if it doesn't prevent fraud but still. The only thing which I don't like are the separate shipping costs for all items, you can't get a bulk shipment (like DSLR+battery+grip+lens++++). But this relieves me from the pressure to order everything at once!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

april said:


> honestly I'm a bit confused about this _grey market_ thing. these products are sold by well known companies so I suppose they're not illegal, we also get the same product as being sold by local big retailers with the same 1 year warranty and I believe these products are from the same manufacturer which is CANON, so what's the difference?



Canon has separate divisions setup around the world. Each division operates like a separate company, and has to comply with local laws, etc. They only provide warranties for the cameras they actually sell. 

I'm not defending this, but mentioned it to explain why things are so stupid.

Long ago, he US government used to enforce Canon, Nikon, and Pentax gray market rules and customs would seize any gray market imports. This was happening until at least the late 1960's.

In order to buy a gray market camera from Hong Kong (at a much lower price), we could order it from the dealer, and they would remove the logo if possible, or paint it out with black or matching paint to get it past customs.

Then they would send you the logo and lens cap, manuals, etc by separate mail so you could glue the logo back on and get the manuals and accessories. finally, someone passed a law telling customs to stop it, and US prices dropped.

I still remember that we bought all brands of cameras from TK Wood in Hong Kong. I don't find a record of them on the internet now.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 6, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> Absolute total rubbish.
> 
> They don't "like" the price? If they don't like the price, why are they selling it? IT'S BECAUSE SOMEONE'S BUYING. Profit is profit. Save the retailer whinging BS. Tell them to go whine and complain to the distributor or ****** off. Close the shop. Go out of business. They can go bankrupt all day for all I care, I don't give a flying ******.
> 
> ...



? i think you missed something from what i said as i wasn't even referring to chain stores like JB Hi-Fi, Ted's, Camerahouse, etc. i completely agree with you regarding them.

the stores that i was referring to are smaller, privately and Australian owned/run stores, such as the two stores i link to above. in fact _those_ stores are pre-ordering the Mark III for cheaper than Ted's, JB Hi-Fi etc and it's because they _are_ trying to be competitive.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 6, 2012)

april said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > nighstar said:
> ...



Good idea. In fact perhaps we should start up a dedicated thread 'Letter to Australian Canon CEO - Please explain Australian prices' and all add our voices to it? Who's good at writing letters?


----------



## melbournite (Mar 6, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> nighstar said:
> 
> 
> > april said:
> ...



I agree. In fact I just placed my order with http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/ (which was recommended by simonxu11 - thanks) for the 5DIII at $AU3599 (inc GST) which I think is reasonable compared to RRP's we're seeing. I ordered via telephone, spoke to a friendly staff member and left a $400 deposit. They expect to have stock by the end of the month. They also offer the 24-70II kit for an extra $2200 (if I remember correctly) and I was very tempted but I think I'll wait. They also offered an extended Canon warranty (extra 2 years) for $199. 

Edit: I've bought grey before but if I can help it I'd rather buy local. It's no good for anyone for local businesses to go down.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome just rang them and ordered one too i'm in the first shipment  $3599

they are doing kits with the 24-70 mk2 at$5899 too

camera electronic prices are $4299 and $6799 respectivley

Leederville made a point of saying they are making it this price to send a message to canon that the price gouging is unacceptable and that they want to try to compete with the online pricing.

I have some loyalty to camera electronic however 2 local stores that close to me with such a price difference it's accademic really. i hope they are still doing the 24-70 kit deals after i've had a chance to test the lens out


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks to all those people who have posted comments in regard to this interesting topic.

It's by making noise on 'significant' websites such as this that can make Canon (and other big Corp.) execs take notice. I'm really glad to see the momentum that is building.

Rest assured: the execs of such companies listen - they have paid teams keeping an eye on these more 'notable' sites, checking on how things are panning out. Yes, that's right, I know you're here. No, I don't give a proverbial about the negative Karma that you'll pile-on after this post :-D

So, keep it up! Emailing them and letting them know that you'll be bringing it up with your local federal member in Australia can be particularly useful ;-)

Can I add: it's a little hypocritical that these big companies are quick to point out about the "global economy" when it comes to cutting local jobs and hiring overseas, yet they are so keen to maintain their (grossly inflated, totally unjustifiable) regional pricing schemes in various countries.


----------



## AG (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok heres my 2c on the whole "grey" thing.

Issue 1

If its a "grey" import that has no warranty then its a bad thing.
If on the other hand the company imports it with warranty (even if limited) then move on to the next issue..

Issue 2

The company is based on eBay or the internet and do not sell their "greys" via a local base.

This is the reason why people like Kogen and JB are doing so well in the "grey" market. They are buying in bulk, getting through customs with little GST hike and then selling from a bricks and mortar base on the mainland. Even if a majority of their sales are done through their web site.

I for one am waiting to see what Kogen are selling the 5D3 for in the next few months. If its anything like their 5D2 discounts* i know where my money will be going. 

*yes the internet prices like B&H or DWI may be slightly cheaper but you will get hit with import Taxes and GST due to it being over $1000 don't forget.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

AG said:


> *yes the internet prices like B&H or DWI may be slightly cheaper but you will get hit with import Taxes and GST due to it being over $1000 don't forget.



this is a very valid point as you not only get hit for the 10% GSt but also 5% duty

so for example a 5Dmk2 that costs you $2050 from ebay
you will get $205 in GST and a further $102.50 in duty piled on top
bringing the total up to $2357.50

if it gets picked up at customs of course it might not too so its a gamble but at $2357.50 I would rather get it local.


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > *yes the internet prices like B&H or DWI may be slightly cheaper but you will get hit with import Taxes and GST due to it being over $1000 don't forget.
> ...



Yeah, totally forgot about the 5% customs fee on top of 10% GST. It makes it difficult to justify getting most gear worth > $1000 from overseas :'(


----------



## rmhowie (Mar 6, 2012)

DigitalRev will handle all import hassle for you and their prices are still pretty good! They have the 5D Mark III up for AU$ 3,590.00(http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A), and they have free shipping.

They say offer a local warranty by paying for any repairs that would be covered by warranty or you can send it back to them: http://www.digitalrev.com/help/worldwide-local-warranty/NDMzNTc5MQ_A_A.

I've bought from them before and I do recommend them to friends. Their shipping is also very fast. I recently ordered my 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro on Friday the 24th of Feb and I recieved it on Monday the 27th.


----------



## te4o (Mar 6, 2012)

Good points for DigitalRev and leederville. Bravo I didn't know about leederville but I hope they ship across the continent... How can they actually get the price so low and the others don't? This is making them good business and very soon mine too! I like the website of leederville. 
Any means to get the import product prices to match the strong Aussie are good means. We don't have the dollar at 40 UScents any more! And AFAIK Australia does not produce DSLR... Why do we have to pay GST at all - in New Zealand car imports are GST free because the country doesn't have any car industry.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

te4o said:


> Good points for DigitalRev and leederville. Bravo I didn't know about leederville but I hope they ship across the continent... How can they actually get the price so low and the others don't? This is making them good business and very soon mine too! I like the website of leederville.
> Any means to get the import product prices to match the strong Aussie are good means. We don't have the dollar at 40 UScents any more! And AFAIK Australia does not produce DSLR... Why do we have to pay GST at all - in New Zealand car imports are GST free because the country doesn't have any car industry.


leederville do ship to major capitals. 1 thing with digital rev. I do rate them highly and service is great, super fast shipping and they have a good warranty. the issue is the cost to ship something back to hong kong it really isnt cheap. it might cost you $100 to send it back for warranty where as to send something like this within aus is only maybe $15 plus if you purchase from leederville its an aus warranty which any canon service dealer will honour within australia.

Gotta give a company like leederville credit for standing up for us consumers to canon who after all are their bread and butter. I would say this price means they are selling at little or no profit on the new stuff just to send a message.


----------



## rmhowie (Mar 6, 2012)

Their warranty page states that they will send a courier to pick it up if you want to return it to them, but yes, they don't explicitly state who would pay for it.

I would pay an extra $200-300 to get it here in AUS, but after that I would go straight to DigitalRev, B&H or Adorama.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think Canon can compete. EVen though the aussie dollar is higher than the US, we still have to paid a significant price for the product (same with apple products). It's stupid, all they want is money, money and more money.

I would buy everything grey market/import but the only two things that I worry about is 1) warranty and 2) the shipping and GST prices on stuff over $1000. _someone kick julia gillard outta office now! shouldn't have voted for her, she's such a s$&t PM no joke_


----------



## rambarra (Mar 6, 2012)

thats just ridiculous... you are asking canon to compete against whom.. themselves?
The so-called "HK low prices" are supported by canon only, and it's only canon to be held responsible for any pricing discrepancy in different world markets. It's canon only that when needs to get rid of some overstock sells merchandise below official price listing to HK brokers. Where do you think these guys get their merchandise from?
We are grey market importers in our country. I do buy regularly from HK and my broker there always alerts me when there is some kind of "special offer" with some kind of "minimum order quantity" attached to it. Where do these offers come from?


----------



## gmrza (Mar 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> te4o said:
> 
> 
> > Good points for DigitalRev and leederville. Bravo I didn't know about leederville but I hope they ship across the continent... How can they actually get the price so low and the others don't? This is making them good business and very soon mine too! I like the website of leederville.
> ...



While my wife and I are not quite ready to pull the trigger on the 5DIII, I will certainly be finding out more about Leederville's warranty - if it is backed by any Canon service dealer, that takes most of the risk out of buying a parallel import. (I don't like the term "grey market".)

One of the considerations is whether or not having a CPS membership makes any sense - but that means that you need to buy each and every item you want covered by CPS from a Canon professional dealer in Australia. Assuming you buy at least one item of equipment each year, there just seems to be no way that the CPS benefits cover the premium you pay. Has anyone else looked at the numbers in that respect?

If I look at the gear we still want to get this year (5DIII, 24-70 f/2.8 II, BG-E11, a couple more LP-E6 batteries, maybe a 600-EX RT) and you look at the savings on parallel imports, it just doesn't make sense to buy Canon-imported gear.

I'll be interested to hear of experiences as well once a couple of people have bought from Leederville.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

gmrza said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > te4o said:
> ...



This is my first time dealling with leederville camera however since they are local in perth it's fine as I can go in
they have been in business a long time 27 years i think so not fly by nighters

as for CPS I have been looking into it and half my gear has been purchased overseas and half here so i qualify on local purchases but I would like to have ALL my gear covered its something I need to look into more


----------



## april (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree. In fact I just placed my order with http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/ (which was recommended by simonxu11 - thanks) for the 5DIII at $AU3599 (inc GST) which I think is reasonable compared to RRP's we're seeing. I ordered via telephone, spoke to a friendly staff member and left a $400 deposit. They expect to have stock by the end of the month. They also offer the 24-70II kit for an extra $2200 (if I remember correctly) and I was very tempted but I think I'll wait. They also offered an extended Canon warranty (extra 2 years) for $199. 

Edit: I've bought grey before but if I can help it I'd rather buy local. It's no good for anyone for local businesses to go down.
[/quote]

Canon warranty? is it canon australia? My problem is I am buying a 5DIII which is just new and have never been used by anyone among us on a daily basis so I need to be sure where to buy it from due to warranty issue furthermore, once I get my new 5dIII, I may need to send my other camera and my lenses to the service center for a bit of cleaning and calibration


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

I try to buy local for the following reasons
- It supports local businesses who are often small businesses fighting to survive and our retarded governement seem to actively try and destroy small businesses when they are in reality the life blood of our country (dont really want to digress into politics though  )
- Many of these local camera stores provide sponsorship of prize money vouchers or the like to many local art awards, yes it is promotion of their business but it also helps to give some momentum to developing artists who are most likely also not in the greatest financial position.
- For a body I see there being more potential things to go wrong so prefer having the store close by just in case something goes wrong.
- I wont choose to buy online over local for a small price difference but when the difference is as much as 50%
you have to look at the.

I do like digital rev in particular as an ebay vendor and canon lenses flashes etc that are under $1000 I usually buy from them. 
another issue that makes grey market items attractive is the fact that canon only give you 1 year warranty anyway. typically stuff is either DoA and can be sent back straight away and continues to work well past warranty expirey, I find very rarely does something fail after say 9 months if its worked fine from day 1.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the best price i have seen so far... My local teds, which i buy most of my DSLR gears from, i get pretty good price from them. Couldnt even give any good price yet. because they dont have the stock to priced.

I will keep this watch, i am interested in buying local (warranty and no funny business)

I will watch this leedervillecamers.com.au closely.

April do you remember the guy name the one on the phone? Just a quote might be helpful if we know his name.,

Cheers


april said:


> I agree. In fact I just placed my order with http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/ (which was recommended by simonxu11 - thanks) for the 5DIII at $AU3599 (inc GST) which I think is reasonable compared to RRP's we're seeing. I ordered via telephone, spoke to a friendly staff member and left a $400 deposit. They expect to have stock by the end of the month. They also offer the 24-70II kit for an extra $2200 (if I remember correctly) and I was very tempted but I think I'll wait. They also offered an extended Canon warranty (extra 2 years) for $199.
> 
> Edit: I've bought grey before but if I can help it I'd rather buy local. It's no good for anyone for local businesses to go down.
> 
> Canon warranty? is it canon australia? My problem is I am buying a 5DIII which is just new and have never been used by anyone among us on a daily basis so I need to be sure where to buy it from due to warranty issue furthermore, once I get my new 5dIII, I may need to send my other camera and my lenses to the service center for a bit of cleaning and calibration


----------



## melbournite (Mar 7, 2012)

Canon warranty?

Yes, that was the first question I asked him but you can double check (my exact question was 'is the camera Australian stock' - which the answer was yes). Furthermore because Leederville are part of 'Camera House' chain, (should you have any warranty issues) you can return the camera to any Camera House close to you.

In regard to DigitalRev, I am pretty sure that anything over $1000, GST and Duty still apply. The question is whether the item gets checked at customs?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

melbournite said:


> In regard to DigitalRev, I am pretty sure that anything over $1000, GST and Duty still apply. The question is whether the item gets checked at customs?



Its a lottery, might get checked and it might not


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 7, 2012)

Leederville just upped the price by $300 to $3899.
I don't know whats going on with canon's pricing but it looks like nothing is confirmed.
Wish I ordered from them when I had the chance...

http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs/canon-eos-5d-mkiii-body-only


----------



## rmhowie (Mar 7, 2012)

melbournite said:


> In regard to DigitalRev, I am pretty sure that anything over $1000, GST and Duty still apply. The question is whether the item gets checked at customs?



They state that they will pay any customs charges.


----------



## te4o (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, the 3599 A$ was a mistake! Someone did the wrong calculations and lucky ones who ordered immediately. This is now @ 3899A$ - still better than the outrageous 4299+. 
I was very tempted to go for it yesterday and missed it. Well, I'll have to wait until better tests are out there. And until it is on the topbuy page. BTW the 5D2 is down to 1870 A$ there and dropping! I am strongly tempted to save my money and buy this one. It's just this silly psyche of mine: ah, there is something better, run for it!...


----------



## melbournite (Mar 7, 2012)

te4o said:


> Yes, the 3599 A$ was a mistake! Someone did the wrong calculations and lucky ones who ordered immediately. This is now @ 3899A$ - still better than the outrageous 4299+.
> I was very tempted to go for it yesterday and missed it. Well, I'll have to wait until better tests are out there. And until it is on the topbuy page. BTW the 5D2 is down to 1870 A$ there and dropping! I am strongly tempted to save my money and buy this one. It's just this silly psyche of mine: ah, there is something better, run for it!...



Wow, happy now that I ordered already. I wonder if it was really a mistake or whether Canon sent them an email? A lot of people read this site including competitors who might not have been happy seeing such prices, so early?


----------



## melbournite (Mar 7, 2012)

rmhowie said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > In regard to DigitalRev, I am pretty sure that anything over $1000, GST and Duty still apply. The question is whether the item gets checked at customs?
> ...



Only if the item gets checked at customs... and then will they? When the custom man wants his money, he will ask it from you to release the goods, then if DigitalRev are good to their word they will pay you what the custom man charged you.


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I try to buy local for the following reasons
> - It supports local businesses who are often small businesses fighting to survive and our retarded governement seem to actively try and destroy small businesses when they are in reality the life blood of our country (dont really want to digress into politics though  )



Wicked, I would never claim that our fed government is an angel on the topic. However, I can tell you with confidence that the major source of high prices in Australia (not just in regard to Cam gear) is not the government but in fact the big, overseas corps like Canon (or sometimes the greedy, local distributors) who inevitably whack on 30%+ on top of prices based on the perception that Aussies are prepared to pay up. It's common knowledge amongst marketing types.

I also like to support local small businesses where possible, but as you eluded to, there is a limit to what I'm prepared to pay based on the principle of the whole thing, and based on how much I can afford.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

if digital rev say they will do something i have every confidence that they will do it
my experience with them have all been excellent

and to pyrenees i agree with you 100% +1 
(I just like to stick the slippers into our governement whenever i get a chance  )


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 7, 2012)

melbournite said:


> te4o said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the 3599 A$ was a mistake! Someone did the wrong calculations and lucky ones who ordered immediately. This is now @ 3899A$ - still better than the outrageous 4299+.
> ...



I was wondering about the price increase too. My locals in Sydney claimed that it may actually come out lower so I held off. Now it looks like I'm suffering the consequences of not ordering while I had the chance. 
It's still early days though so nothing is fully confirmed (except those who got it at 3599 - kudos to them)


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

i'm really wishing i had ordered 2 now :-[
i almost ordered the 24-70II bundle but really wanted to try the lens out first
vs the 24 f1.4 II


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok all, 

Just found out that DWI has listed it for $3589. Coincidence that it was below leedervilles price? I think not.
Something fishy is going on if you ask me. I know they are grey imports but I still don't feel right with all of 
this. 

http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au/store/product.asp?idProduct=4160


----------



## nighstar (Mar 7, 2012)

noxious_nasties said:


> Leederville just upped the price by $300 to $3899.
> I don't know whats going on with canon's pricing but it looks like nothing is confirmed.
> Wish I ordered from them when I had the chance...
> 
> http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/digital-slr-cameras/canon-dslrs/canon-eos-5d-mkiii-body-only





te4o said:


> Yes, the 3599 A$ was a mistake! Someone did the wrong calculations and lucky ones who ordered immediately. This is now @ 3899A$ - still better than the outrageous 4299+.
> I was very tempted to go for it yesterday and missed it. Well, I'll have to wait until better tests are out there. And until it is on the topbuy page. BTW the 5D2 is down to 1870 A$ there and dropping! I am strongly tempted to save my money and buy this one. It's just this silly psyche of mine: ah, there is something better, run for it!...



i really do think that it was just a mistake because this price change now brings Leederville's price in line with CameraPro's. the $3,5xx was the price of the camera without GST added. CameraPro has GST as being $351.36, so *$3,5xx (camera) + $3xx (GST) = $3,8xx*.


----------



## mcintoshi (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know that any of the grey market sellers would claim to pay customs & import costs, but I know DigitalRev have a good reputation and reading their clearly stated wording (http://www.digitalrev.com/help/import-handling-for-non-hong/MTQx) combined with the free shipping to Australia and the $3650 price, I can't find any 5D3 prices that beat that at the moment. Am I missing any cheaper ones?


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 7, 2012)

I've bought lots of stuff from Top Buy and others, and even though some of my orders were well over $3K at a time, I've never been hit with GST or any taxes.
The couriers have always just delivered the stuff to my door.
I would doubt that many private imports get charged GST.
Customs here don't have enough people working for them to check every single shipment, and they are too busy with commercial imports.

There's a couple of funny things going on with Canon here.
Digital Camera Warehouse sent me an e-mail today about the release of the 5D3 and the G1X.
Their price on the 5D3 is $4199 for the body, which is $699 higher than than B&H and Adorama, yet their price for the G1X is only $749.00 ($50 less than B&H and Adorama)+ they'll sell you a Sandisk 32ig card for only $40 instead of the usual $100 if you buy the card together with the G1X.
So, Canon Aus CAN sell some stuff at the world price, or better, but they obviously choose not to sell the 5D3 at the world price.
The cost of freight from Japan to Aus is actually less per kilo than the rate from Japan to the US (much shorter distance), but I would imagine that Canon US buy so much more than Canon Aus, that they can get better pricing out of Canon Japan.
After all, if you had a customer that bought say $5M a year from you, would you give him the same price as a customer that bought $100M from you per year?
However, as the world is getting so much smaller, and importing stuff from other countries is now so easy, companies like Canon should have a world pricing structure, so that the retail prices around the world should be the same everywhere + local taxes.

Personally, if the local price of a genuine Canon Aus camera is within say 15% of the price I would pay grey, I'll buy it locally (mainly because I can claim back the GST from my BAS), but if it's more than that, I'll buy it grey.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 7, 2012)

noxious_nasties said:


> I was wondering about the price increase too. My locals in Sydney claimed that it may actually come out lower so I held off. Now it looks like I'm suffering the consequences of not ordering while I had the chance.
> It's still early days though so nothing is fully confirmed (except those who got it at 3599 - kudos to them)



I wouldn't worry as there's no doubt the price will come down before long. With so many various options to buy including the 'grey channel markets', when there's enough stock in the shelves, you will be saying lucky I didn't pay 3599 for it! 

Edit: Although I was always going to purchase the 5DIII, I never intended to buy it at A$4400 when it was selling in the states for US$3499 (a conversion of A$3314). I was prepared to wait. Even a trip to the states would save me money if I purchased some lenses and accessories and the plane ticket. But when I saw the price of A$3599 (which also includes GST) I thought this is on par with the US price and fair, so I bought it sooner rather than later and I am excited.


----------



## pwp (Mar 7, 2012)

The high volume grey importer Discount Digital Photographics in North Sydney is listing the 5DIII for $3739
http://www.d-d-photographics.com.au/categories/Digital-SLR/Canon-Digital-SLR/Canon-5D-Mark-III/

The better authorised dealers are a lot closer to grey pricing than they used to be...just bargain hard. They know full well they are losing sales to the grey importers and they know they have to compete. The fact is their margins are pretty thin. 

I prefer to buy from the authorised dealers because of the quality and scope of their service to loyal customers, plus the requirement of purchasing from them to qualify the item for CPS support. 

But having said that, a lot of the grey pricing is so compelling it's almost impossible to ignore.

Paul Wright


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 8, 2012)

For what it's worth I hear the 5diii will be at retailers on the 14th of march. This will not be when they sell them however.


----------



## mcintoshi (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting about d-d-photographics...their corresponding Singapore store has it at $3452, with about $50 shipping to Aus.

http://www.d-d-electronics.com.sg/products/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body.html


----------



## samueljay (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what's got into digitalrev, but they've put the price up on the 5D to $4000!! That's only $200 less than Teds, which kind of makes the whole buying grey to save pointless!

I think I'll pick mine up from Camera Pro, will give them a call during the week, has anyone bought from them before that doesn't live in Brisbane? (I'm in Melbourne) Any idea on what you would do if you're interstate and had a warranty issue?

Cheers!
Sam.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 11, 2012)

samueljay said:


> I think I'll pick mine up from Camera Pro, will give them a call during the week, has anyone bought from them before that doesn't live in Brisbane? (I'm in Melbourne) Any idea on what you would do if you're interstate and had a warranty issue?
> 
> Cheers!
> Sam.



CameraPro's cameras are Australian stock, so i believe they come with a warranty from Canon Australia. being in Melbourne shouldn't be an issue since you'd go through Canon for warranty matters.

that said, i would ask CameraPro about it when you call them.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 11, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Demand.
> 
> They can keep putting the price up until people stop buying from them instead of other places.
> 
> Maybe they didn't realise how many people would order from them and now that they realise they only have to undercut Teds by a smaller margin, they're doing so because nobody else is competing with them on a low price.


Yeah! I thought at much, like anything else, it's a profit deal, but you'd have to be pretty insane to pay that much for a grey import :\ I'd be surprised if they sold many more at that price, but I'm sure it will come back down after a while! It's strange they upped it by so much, EGlobal have it quite cheap, and they have a statement which says that their price will not go up during the pre order period, I didn't think company's actually did it, hence my surprise and post.


nighstar said:


> CameraPro's cameras are Australian stock, so i believe they come with a warranty from Canon Australia. being in Melbourne shouldn't be an issue since you'd go through Canon for warranty matters.
> 
> that said, i would ask CameraPro about it when you call them.


Ah right! I've never bought such an item interstate, so I wasn't sure if I'd have to go back to where I bought it or just deal with Canon directly  Thanks for the info, I'll definitely ring them and check first! 

Edit:// Just called then and made my order  *5D III w/ 24-105mm*  Warranty is dealt with directly with Canon too so it's all good! They said the current ETA for shipment is *within the first 2 weeks of April* 

Thanks very much to *nightstar* who brought Camera Pro and Leederville to my attention!


----------



## Leederville cameras (Mar 15, 2012)

Price is back to $3599inc gst, there was an initial error, however with all the orders we put in with Canon Australia, we were able to keep the price as it was.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville cameras said:


> Price is back to $3599inc gst, there was an initial error, however with all the orders we put in with Canon Australia, we were able to keep the price as it was.


Awesome work!
any idea what date the pre-orders are going to be coming in?


----------



## Leederville cameras (Mar 15, 2012)

17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville cameras said:


> 17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.



awesome I think I am in the 17 well I hope so since i go overseas mid april :-\


----------



## blackwind (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville good moves... that really nice to see that price again.

Do you guys think price might jack up again (let say afew mths later)? I am intended to get one soon but with kit len 24-105 and it still 4899. Not fair!!


----------



## te4o (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville, you WIN! I phoned you one hour after you set the price up and now you WIN AGAIN! 
Now I'll have to win against my wife ??? Then I'll phone you again.
Do you think you could keep the price? Or shall I phone you for that question 8)


----------



## te4o (Mar 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Leederville cameras said:
> 
> 
> > 17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.
> ...



WickedW: I hope you can give me your opinion about your early-bird-5D3 BEFORE you go overseas! 
Remember? VF quality for MF, AF quality for MF, low ISO DR/IQ vs 5d2 etc etc... I count on you!


----------



## melbournite (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville cameras said:


> 17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.



Good on you Leederville for leading the way (pardon the pun). I've already placed my order with you.


----------



## Leederville cameras (Mar 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Leederville cameras said:
> 
> 
> > Price is back to $3599inc gst, there was an initial error, however with all the orders we put in with Canon Australia, we were able to keep the price as it was.
> ...


According to Canon end of next week, so either that or early week after.


----------



## smithy (Mar 15, 2012)

AU$3599 is a relatively good price - I wish we had them that cheap in NZ!


----------



## liberace (Mar 15, 2012)

So very tempted to pick up the kit w/24-70mm f/2.8 L USM II.......


----------



## gecko (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville cameras said:


> Price is back to $3599inc gst, there was an initial error, however with all the orders we put in with Canon Australia, we were able to keep the price as it was.


Aarrgghhhh!

Damn you Leederville Cameras!!.....I don't need a MkIII.....must resist.....wife will kill me.......mustn't pick up the phone........


----------



## blackwind (Mar 15, 2012)

I can feel my wife sharpen the knife :-\

Last month i sold my 550d and her sony p/s. then i bought her a sony nex5n. She cearly said that we are going to have this camera only. "she knew i been peeping at 5d2 for awhile" hehe if she knew i am going to spend 3599 for body and 4899 (kit lense), i am dead for sure!!!!


----------



## melbournite (Mar 15, 2012)

liberace said:


> So very tempted to pick up the kit w/24-70mm f/2.8 L USM II.......



Me too. Still have a week to decide.


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 15, 2012)

Leederville cameras said:


> 17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.



wondering if you could clarify if just the initial lot that will be 3599 (due to error) or if that is going to be an ongoing price? - am interested in mid april-ish (can't do earlier b/c of TRS)


----------



## blackwind (Mar 16, 2012)

4thchicken said:


> Leederville cameras said:
> 
> 
> > 17 coming in this month, this will clear most backorders, remaining stock will come Mid April, maybe earlier, we are taking orders again at $3599 with $500 deposits.
> ...



The same here, I am very interested by sometime end of march / early april. I lost my creditcard yesterday, i report it as lost, they going to send me new one by end of next week.

Hopefully leederville will keep their price as is for awhile.

Cheers


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 16, 2012)

I dropped into Digital Camera Warehouse yesterday to get some cleaning stuff, and a guy I know that works there told me that they have something going on with Canon next Thursday the 22nd March in their Sydney store.
He said they will have some 5D3 and 1Dx's there for people to play with.

Not sure what time they will be there, but I might just drop in and have a look-see.


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://mycamerafocus.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=235
$3395, grey import


----------



## melbournite (Mar 16, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> http://mycamerafocus.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=235
> $3395, grey import



Keep in mind GST + Duty on top of that. Leederville's still cheaper and it's Australian stock.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 16, 2012)

just got back from Hands-on Night at CameraPro here in Brisbane where i got to (briefly) try out one of the three pre-production models that are in Australia (according to the Canon AU reps).  it was interesting and has done nothing to abate my anticipation for having one for myself.

a few things that the Canon AU reps said (in no particular order):

- 5d Mark III (bodies, not sure about kits) have already arrived in Sydney but will not be shipped out to stores until next week; Friday was mentioned a few times, at least in relation to CameraPro.
- the first shipment will be in large quantities.
- ordering the body only is "probably the quickest way to get it (the Mark III)," according to one of the reps
- the number of bodies/kits each store will receive in their first shipment has yet to be decided.
- the new GPS Receiver (GP-E2 i believe) not only adds location information to your photos but also adds copyright information that cannot be edited/removed from a photo in any way.

i commented on how high the Australian price is compared to the US price, but i cant even begin to rehash the jumbled quasi explanation that i was given. something about Australian stock being bought in USD which is then converted to yen or something... ??? whatever. one interesting thing to note is that one of the reps mentioned the hype leading up to the announement on Canon Rumors! ;D

anyway, my initial impressions of the camera were very positive.  it's a shame, however, that the one question that i have about the camera re: manual focusing and warranties with 3rd party focusing screens couldn't be answered, though. i also was unable to test focusing with a fast lens as the camera on display had the 24-105mm/f4 L on it. bummer. :-\ oh well.... shall be able to test the camera for myself soon anyway, i guess.


----------



## Hill Benson (Mar 19, 2012)

Kudos to Leederville for being able to give us aussies a price that is comparable to the US. I will certainly be giving them my business (and probably following lens purchases) if I can convince
my other half!


----------



## mcintoshi (Mar 20, 2012)

Hill Benson said:


> Kudos to Leederville for being able to give us aussies a price that is comparable to the US. I will certainly be giving them my business (and probably following lens purchases) if I can convince
> my other half!



Same here - I put down my deposit last thursday. I for one appreciate their willingness to "take a stand" against the market forces that drive customers away from their business, and I hope this experiment works out well for them. I know that they aren't making anything out of the body sales, so fingers crossed that enough people buy lenses & accessories to make it worth their while doing it again. When I pay off and pick up the 5D3 I'll most likely be buying at least one L series lens + filter + CF card + black rapid strap, assuming their best price is competitive (which doesn't mean it has to beat grey market but needs to be within a certain range which is still to be decided) 

Just need to find a decisive winner in the lens battle in my head! (Current front runner is 70-200 f2.8 IS II)

Ian


----------



## AG (Mar 20, 2012)

nighstar said:


> it's a shame, however, that the one question that i have about the camera re: manual focusing and warranties with 3rd party focusing screens couldn't be answered, though. i also was unable to test focusing with a fast lens as the camera on display had the 24-105mm/f4 L on it. bummer. :-\ oh well.... shall be able to test the camera for myself soon anyway, i guess.



We had a play around with it at the Philip Bloom workshops here in Adelaide last week.

Tested with the 50mm f1.2 and sure enough the focusing is pretty fast and accurate too. Much nicer than the Mk2.

What do you mean by manual focusing? as in auto focus during video?
I'm guessing that its the latter, No auto focus during video, and rightly so, never understood the whole I'm going to spend $5k on a camera... i hope it does everything for me, thing. Especially when good glass like a set of Zeiss Primes are manual everything etc. 

AF = Photography...Yes, Video ...No.

3rd party focusing screens?? Im guessing the answer to this one will be, what was the situation with the 5D2 and 7D? It will probably be the same with this as they are basically a combination of this camera now body wise. 

After the play around with the camera for video I've even put off my Macbook Pro upgrade so i can afford one.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 20, 2012)

I just pre-order one from leederville, possibly last one of the 2nd batch if not 3rd batch (4-6 weeks). :-\

hmm WHat have i done now? ???


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 20, 2012)

AG said:


> 3rd party focusing screens?? Im guessing the answer to this one will be, what was the situation with the 5D2 and 7D? It will probably be the same with this as they are basically a combination of this camera now body wise.



The 3rd party screens throw off the camera's metering to some degree.

On the 5d I and II, for instance, you could compensate for the difference via a camera setting, but that would only work accurately for OEM focus screens.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 20, 2012)

AG said:


> What do you mean by manual focusing? as in auto focus during video?
> 
> 3rd party focusing screens?? Im guessing the answer to this one will be, what was the situation with the 5D2 and 7D? It will probably be the same with this as they are basically a combination of this camera now body wise.



by manual focusing i was talking about the ease of focusing (and judging DOF) using a fast lens with the standard focusing screen. the standard focusing stops accurately showing DOF any wider than f4, so even if you focus accurately on your subject using MF or AF you still won't know _how much_ of your subject is actually in focus. i agree that the AF is really fast and accurate, but that doesn't help you when you're using a Zeiss prime, for example, or even the 50mm f1.2 if you're using it wide open.

thus why i was wondering about 3rd party screens. if you install a 3rd party matte screen focusing with manual and fast lenses will be a lot easier because DOF will be much easier to see. in addition to what Pyrenees said about metering, the problem with installing a 3rd party screen is potentially voiding your warranty.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 21, 2012)

well, i got a reply from the Canon Australia rep about whether or not changing the focusing screen will void the manufacturer's warranty. it was the typical answer: maybe, maybe not. it depends on what fails.

boooo. :

in other news, i received a call from CameraPro saying that i can come pick up my body on Friday. exciting!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

they are in! i'm going to pick mine up soon


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd be surprised if changing a focusing screen would void the warranty. With my camera, the procedure is listed in the manual. If they didn't want you to do this, why would they be telling you how to do it? 

As mentioned above, different screens can affect metering and the manual gives some suggestions on how to work around this.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 21, 2012)

Hillsilly said:


> I'd be surprised if changing a focusing screen would void the warranty. With my camera, the procedure is listed in the manual. If they didn't want you to do this, why would they be telling you how to do it?
> 
> As mentioned above, different screens can affect metering and the manual gives some suggestions on how to work around this.



that is only the case for cameras with interchangeable screens. the 5D Mark III's screen is fixed.


----------



## olivander (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned George's camera store in Sydney.

http://www.georges.com.au

There Australian, they had the Canon rep in there yesterday, and they're selling for the same price as Grey.

I think after what JB Hifi did, they're going to bow a little to pressures.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 21, 2012)

olivander said:


> I think after what JB Hifi did, they're going to bow a little to pressures.



What did JB Hifi do?


----------



## melbournite (Mar 21, 2012)

Got the phone call today that Leederville's stock has arrived. Paid in full and it will be on it's way! Only problem is that I have to wait now for it to be shipped from WA to VIC. Air freight might take two days before I get it. Question is, will I get it before the weekend. I HOPE SO!


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 21, 2012)

olivander said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned George's camera store in Sydney.
> 
> http://www.georges.com.au
> 
> ...



Georges price for 5dIII isn't that great ($3872)

Compare that to leederville on $3599 with small delivery charge and discountcameras on $3662.08 or $5743.28 with 24-70 II (+free delivery)

Both australian stockists


----------



## 4thchicken (Mar 21, 2012)

melbournite said:


> olivander said:
> 
> 
> > I think after what JB Hifi did, they're going to bow a little to pressures.
> ...



they started selling grey imports of nikon/canon cameras. Eventually nikon agreed to match grey pricing for australian retailers + change warranty to 2 yrs so that consumers would support local retailers.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 21, 2012)

4thchicken said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > olivander said:
> ...



I didn't know JB's Canon gear is grey?


----------



## nighstar (Mar 21, 2012)

melbournite said:


> I didn't know JB's Canon gear is grey?



link


----------



## melbournite (Mar 21, 2012)

nighstar said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know JB's Canon gear is grey?
> ...



Wow! So their grey stock is online only and from what I understand the prices don't include GST.


----------



## gecko (Mar 21, 2012)

5D II is $1998.

No direct import 5DIII yet. Will be interesting to see if they can beat Leederville's price by much.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I picked Mine up yesterday afternoon! I'm not going to start ANOTHER "ZOMG I GOT MY MK3!!!!" thread so i'll post my initial thougths here I havent used it extensively yet but these are my initial feelings

BUILD

Well they have really stepped up to the plate here this is exactly what i've been looking for and it's about as close as we are going to get to a grippless 1D build quality very nice very sold AND its got a proper door over the memory cards rather than that horrid plastic thing on the 5D2.

Its a little smaller than the mk2 and more rounded, the roundedness is nice and feels very modern next to the 5D2, i was a bit worried about it being smaller but its ok for me (I really would not want it any smaller though as the space between the right hand grip and the lens has shrunk a little and any smaller and it will be very cramped with fat lenses on, as it is I think its at the limit. 
My hands are large so i find rebels too small peopel with bigger hands might find the 5Dmk3 a little cramped compared to the 5d Mk2.
but smaller means it fits in my bag easier too.
New on off switch position will take some getting used to as i have been used to them down the bottom on 1D and on 5D2 i know some people didnt like this for me its a non issue it is where it is
I love the mode dial lock - LOVE IT!

the new button layout seems nice and well thought out so many nice options now much more 1D like, 1 in particular is the ability to specifiy which wheel controls AV and TV in manual mode something i missed on the 5D2 so i had to reconfigure my 1D to function the same as the 5D2 and adjust my shooting.

Everything feels like the quality level has been brought up a notch or 2 - Well done Canon!

VIEWFINDER

Well this was a suprise, I was expecting to be let down here and I have to say I am impressed it leaves the 5Dmk2 VF for dead, 
It is soooo much bigger and brighter. For manual focusing I would put it closer to the standard 1D screen than the 5Dmk2. It handily beats the 5Dmk2 even with an EG-S screen in it. Really nice improvement!
the ability to add in grid lines in the VF - Lovely 
the new eyepiece is much improved over the 5Dmk2 eyepiece but its still too close to the body so big noses still rub the screen. 
even in extremely low light I could MF with my sigma 85mm f1.4 on, no problem 
I dont think i will worry about a replacement screen, I may look at a brightscreen for 1 of the 5dmk2s if i keep it
Look at all those AF points! and the coverage. massive massive improvement.

AF PERFORMANCE

Well i havent given it much of a work out but I did do some low light testing of the AF with the sigma 85 and in no light other than a TV on in the same room iso 25600 1/100 sec f1.4 AF locked on... not fast but it locked on I would say it took maybe 5 times longer than normal to lock on but bearing in mind this was in next to zero light other than light spill from a TV. outer points have no problem locking on in dim and low light - YAY!
AF point spread is so nice FINALLY! a decent AF in a non 1D body - Well done canon, this really is better than I had hoped for. I can only imagine how good the 1Dx AF is going to be!
I havent tried any AI servo or action stuff only low light at night messing around in the house after do the AF micro adjusting on all my lenses. 
AF microadjust is really nice now the wide tele seperate adjusts are really really nice. I found the adjustments needed on the 5Dmk3 were very similar to those I had on my mk2.
I haven't done it super rigorously just an inital setup. Maybe i'll get that automatic AF adjust software and try that out.

SCREENS
both the new back and top screens are bigger and very nice bummer that the top screen lights up orange i prefer the blue of the 1D but that is hardly a deal breaker! 
the rear screen is big very clear and sharp. now i just need to wait for protectors to come out for it.

OVERALL
Is it worth it? well In my opinion I was not very happy with the 5Dmk2 in ALOT of areas the IQ made me accept alot of compromises with that camera and I had to adapt my setup and shooting to suit the camera. I feel with this new camera that a veil has been lifted and new freedoms have been opened up. the hand brake has come off and it suddenly got a couple more cylinders firing.
For me the improvements are most definately worth the extra cost. once you feel the differences in a tangible way the spec lists that everyone has painstakingly analysed to death are completely insignificant.

I have not done any IQ comparissons yet but I will in the next few days but even if the IQ if the same as the 5Dmk2 the handling improvements alone make this worthwhile for me however looking at it my gut feel is that it's going to beat the 5Dmk2. 

Now i'm going to have to get my wife one or she will steal mine!


----------



## walter_strikes (Mar 22, 2012)

Just an FYI, I saw that Teds in sydney has received shipments of the mark iii and are in stock as of noon today (Thursday). Both the 24-105 kits and body only.

I sadly cannot afford one


----------



## melbournite (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got mine and am very excited but about to do a photo shoot and will be using the MarkII. I'm too concerned about not being able to use RAW in my workflow.

Anyone who is interested in buying one in Oz, highly recommend Leederville
http://www.leedervillecameras.com.au/
$3599 (inc GST). Great price, real shop, real people, great service and one day turnaround anywhere in Australia.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 23, 2012)

Great post wicked wombat! As I said before, you've put my mind at ease! Had a big grin on my face the whole time reading your post  Can't wait for mine to arrive next week 

As per the top screen colour, blue would have been really cool!  I never knew the 1D was blue, they should have an option in the menu to change the colour of it, surely it wouldn't be that hard to have multiple colours ^.^


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, I would have like to have back-lit buttons as I do a lot of shooting at night.

Anyway, it's not a deal breaker for me, but I'll wait another month or so for all the ballyhoo to calm down, and hopefully, the prices will drop a bit when all the stores are carrying plenty of stock.


----------

